# DIY Treestand Build Off



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

In the spirit of the Discovery Channels 'Biker Build Off' why don't we have a DIY 'Hang-on Stand Build Off' ???? Just post here if you are interested in building a stand for the competition, must build after the official starting date, and once all the names are in the hat we start building. Maybe a month to complete then you post the pictures on the final day for the AT viewers to look at and vote for their favorite. I am guessing there will be more free time after New Years, as is the case with me. What do you think???? I am guessing judging would be based on ease of use, total weight and function. By the way, each builder would need to vote for someone else  
Anyone interested in playing?????


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

I'ld be interested. I have a bunch of scrap laying around that needs to be introduced to my welder.


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

sounds intresting, seems kind of hard to judge using only pictures. Also everyones scales are not going to weigh the same.

Should there be a specific guidlines for building? Like platform size seat height ect.?

I would be interested in competing.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

This is only meant to be fun and give me a reason to build a stand I have been meaning to build. If someone wants to cheat and lie about weight so be it. I will be using a UPS scale at work to weigh mine. Again, only for fun. 
If you want it to be fair I could have all the stands shipped to me for field testing next year


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am a big guy so all my stands are made bigger to be comfy!! 
My size 13 boots need room to move around on a platform.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds pretty cool. I'll have to start saving aluminum scrap from jobs from now on.


----------



## CarbonCop (May 1, 2011)

I wish I knew how to weld so that I could participate. Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with, though!


----------



## AK0tA (Nov 8, 2011)

Who said ya had to weld? I am going to haft to make a trip back home to get some Bamboo. One could make a 40" stand to hold a 350# hunter at under 15lb's


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Depends, is there a limit to the amount of straws and tape I am allowed use?


----------



## 304boggs438 (Mar 31, 2011)

im in gives me motive to build one been wanting to anyway so count me in


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it should be made entirely out of Duct tape.


----------



## carrothead (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd like to participate. I'm planning to build a Summit Viper-like stand out of aluminum in Agri class next semester.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Count me in


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

Let's define some rules, time frame, Etc. Sounds very interesting.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

OK preliminary rules:
- One month build time from start date
-pictures will be posted on ??/??/2012, last day of build
- must be a hang-on stand
- must be safe to use 
-must have fun building it 
Any other suggestions to add to rules??? I say we start after New Year's, sound OK????


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

ALSO: Must be built during the Month of competition, can not use one you already have finished!!!


----------



## 304boggs438 (Mar 31, 2011)

sounds good to me


----------



## IowasBuckHunter (Nov 30, 2011)

i cant wait to see these when they are done.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

At least the posted stand pictures will give treestand manufacturers something to copy for next year and call their own


----------



## 304boggs438 (Mar 31, 2011)

RatherBArchery said:


> At least the posted stand pictures will give treestand manufacturers something to copy for next year and call their own


 i had better be getting a percentage off that lol


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

304boggs438 said:


> i had better be getting a percentage off that lol


Good luck with that!!!


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

-must post pics during build or at least after competition.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I figure we would post at end as to not give away any idea's  Video would work but I know I do not know how to post that.


----------



## placek05 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like fun. 

-Pics must have time and date stamp for validation of timeframe.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I would say that you should take pictures during the process of building, since I am sure Discovery won't be filming us, but DO NOT post till the completion date!!
This will also help me because I am horrible at taking pictures during a build!!


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

What about a weight limit? Also do you have categories? Hang on, climber, ladder etc?
I suggest a few things to rank them on.
Weight, comfort, innovation, total cost, possibly appearance? Then rank on a scale of one to five for each category. Just a thought.


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

i think this is going to be a cool thread to follow! good luck to everyone that is going to build!

and i will put some ideas out there, i am not going to build!

judge on weight, comfort, ease of use, cost... 

and i also like the idea of posting pics of the build but only after the end date. and also think they should have date stamp on them!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I was only thinking of doing hang-on's. I build all the above but it may get confusing if we include too much.
Viewers will only be able to judge based on your pictures or video and verbage posted on the last day of the build SO, weight/innovation/appearance may be the only things that could be judged?????? Thoughts??


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh yeah, ease of hanging should be a big factor too. I hate hanging a heavy stand!!!
Again, this is to be no more than a fun thing and to give other builders future idea's.
Hint, Hint....... I am using aluminum for mine


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

RatherBArchery said:


> I am a big guy so all my stands are made bigger to be comfy!!
> My size 13 boots need room to move around on a platform.


 x 2


----------



## Stubbz (Nov 11, 2011)

sounds interesting, im hoping santa will bring me a welder and ill contribute to this


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Trying to figure out how to make my stand shoot flames like Paul Sr's bike did  JK


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Stubbz said:


> sounds interesting, im hoping santa will bring me a welder and ill contribute to this


Bolt something together Loc-On style, as long as it is safe to use I don't care what you use to attach the metal.


----------



## carrothead (Oct 10, 2010)

So my climber would not be allowed? I think the competition should be expanded to allow climbers. :wink:


----------



## Pure_Archery (Apr 16, 2011)

This is going to be an awsome thread.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm in! To the OP, how about you getting the guidelines finalized and start a new thread for any/all guys that want in. There needs to be a "trophy" for the winner, don't you think? Maybe everyone that wants to enter throws in $5 and winner takes all?? Put all entries in a thread for voting for a week, then take the best 5 finalists in a poll thread to determine the winner? OR, maybe one of the fine sponsers of this sight will donate a prize?? If there is a good prize, it makes a guy work harder to come up with the better mousetrap?? I know we don't want a dozen stands that look just like most hang on's out there right now.
Also, to the guy who wants to make a climber, no reason a climber can't be used as a loc-on.
This could get interesting. My criteria would be:
Weight
noise
ease of set-up
ease of transport
comfort


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am fine with adding climbers!! I may enter one of those as well depending on time. REMEMBER, I want the stand to be built during the 'Build Month' not use an existing stand you already have.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Maybe a tree stand manufacturer could purchase the winning design  
OK, a prize to the winner of each catagory would be good too. Any AT sponsors want to step up???


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I have an idea for a fun trophy, might try and throw something together quick and post it's picture.


dandbuck said:


> I'm in! To the OP, how about you getting the guidelines finalized and start a new thread for any/all guys that want in. There needs to be a "trophy" for the winner, don't you think? Maybe everyone that wants to enter throws in $5 and winner takes all?? Put all entries in a thread for voting for a week, then take the best 5 finalists in a poll thread to determine the winner? OR, maybe one of the fine sponsers of this sight will donate a prize?? If there is a good prize, it makes a guy work harder to come up with the better mousetrap?? I know we don't want a dozen stands that look just like most hang on's out there right now.
> Also, to the guy who wants to make a climber, no reason a climber can't be used as a loc-on.
> This could get interesting. My criteria would be:
> Weight
> ...


----------



## gnam (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in sounds like fun


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

> Who said ya had to weld? I am going to haft to make a trip back home to get some Bamboo. One could make a 40" stand to hold a 350# hunter at under 15lb's


Id like to see that! This thread should be one for the history books.


----------



## BlondeBomber (Nov 25, 2011)

RatherBArchery said:


> OK preliminary rules:
> - One month build time from start date
> -pictures will be posted on ??/??/2012, last day of build
> - must be a hang-on stand
> ...


Must post directions so that others can build them as well.


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

BlondeBomber said:


> Must post directions so that others can build them as well.


When the pictures are submitted for judgeing each contestant should have to start a build thread with pictures from start of project to completion.


----------



## Pure_Archery (Apr 16, 2011)

This is getting better and better.


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

I am in lmk


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

Im likein this, wish I had the time


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Im in, just subscribed to the thread and wouldnt mind building a new one anyway. I feel that the judging should be looking at material availability to the everyday DIY selffer,that can be bought at your local hardware. Some material will be hard to get for some of us..


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

So making one from sort of composite material is out of the question? Dang, I was hoping for someone to make one light enough to float into the tree.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

OK, I will read through this thread and come up with the 'official' rules for the build-off. I am ok with allowing any type of stand as long as it would be safe to use, NOT so sure about bamboo  I want to throw together a trophy and will get the NEW BUILD OFF thread started once the trophy is complete. Is everyone fine with a January 9th start date?? Must be completed and published on February 6th by midnight (EST)???? Should we limit to only one stand per person or maybe one of each type (climber,hang-on)???? I will need a good week to finish the trophy so we still have time to post up thoughts/suggestions. BTW, I guess the trophy will be for best of show  Winner will get to hold onto it for one year and has to mail it to next years winner!!! STILL LOOKING FOR SPONSORS!!!!!


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Feb 6th works for me.


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm in I'll post some pics later of 2 hang on stands added on to.and the build will be from
The ground up right? No add ons?


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

And what about ladder stands it don't matter to me but thought I would ask bc some of us hunt private land?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am fine with ladder stands too, what do others think?? I am guessing anything that sets you up in a tree should be fine.


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

I like this idea. I would particpate but funding is nonexistent so I will just be watching and learning. Hope you guys come up with some great ideas. Mike


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

That is a thought, each builder should also plan on listing a bill of materials. This way future possible DIY'ers know how inexpensive it is to build for yourself if you donate the time. NOT saying the cheapest stand will win the competition though nor the most expensive, this should be about function and innovation.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds great guys. I wish I had time to get in on this. I had planned on having my design for the ultimate stand built by now but ... things keep coming up. I dont think I can make the deadline. Maybe next year. It may take one or two builds to get it tweaked anyway. Ill give you a hint.... think... lock-on / ladder hybrid . 
Safe , easy to set up, comfy enough to sit all day. , but wont be the kind to pack in each day. ( IMO thats what a climber is for )


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

sounds awesome


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

come on swamp, you can squeeze in a quick build


----------



## shanehawkins (Jan 11, 2010)

**Bump** to keep up with this awesome thread!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am getting the final 'Rules' together and will start a new thread to get this thing kicked off. Once the new thread is posted we will start the 'builds'. I am extending the completion time too so that folks can build more than one entry if they desire. Get ready, it should be up early next week!!!


----------



## Dozer7878 (Jan 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see what the final rules look like. May have to throw my hat into the ring.


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

i just built one a couple weeks ago and it came out sweet ill try to get a picture of it. if you use bed lining for the base it really quiets it down


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

sounds like you may need to build another one for the contest defrost


----------



## maxis31 (Dec 15, 2011)

sounds great


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in for my first build. I suggest we take a picture with a local news paper heading and the pile of material as a date code, anybody can change the date on cameras.....just to keep us honest!!

Since this is for fun, I'd be ok with grouping all entries together as one class and the winner being the master of DIY stands! 

One of the prizes could be a special avatar with a " Champion " label of some sorts that you keep for the year.

Good luck!


----------



## carrothead (Oct 10, 2010)

Refteck said:


> I'm in for my first build. I suggest we take a picture with a local news paper heading and the pile of material as a date code, anybody can change the date on cameras.....just to keep us honest!!
> 
> Since this is for fun, I'd be ok with grouping all entries together as one class and the winner being the master of DIY stands!
> 
> ...


Not sure I follow the newspaper part, but I think the champion idea is great. I think everybody on here will be honest about the dates.


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

The picture of the newspaper was sorta like the kidnappers in a movie idea, to show the date of the paper. I guess the date of when it was built really doesn't matter, it's all for fun anyways!


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Refteck said:


> I'm in for my first build. I suggest we take a picture with a local news paper heading and the pile of material as a date code, anybody can change the date on cameras.....just to keep us honest!!
> 
> Since this is for fun, I'd be ok with grouping all entries together as one class and the winner being the master of DIY stands!
> 
> ...


I agree. I take all my pics with my phone and it won't stamp the time. 

sent from my EVO 3D using tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I would hope all will be honest in their builds and YES this is for the fun of it. I just wanted a reason to build a couple stands for myself


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Still looking for prizes from AT sponsors


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm in let me know when it starts....


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Can I enter my duct tape ambush saddle? It's only two rolls of tape wraped around me but it takes awhile so I do it the night before I hunt and just wear a depends under it.:wink:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

OK guys (and hopefully gals too ) I will try and get the rules and official GO up this week. Work just got busy and I am doing a little daily travelling right now.
PLEASE do not lose interest, this should be a blast!!


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

can't wait , let's try this , good reason for another one .


----------



## Ou224 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome idea. Can't wait to see these stands.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> OK guys (and hopefully gals too ) I will try and get the rules and official GO up this week. Work just got busy and I am doing a little daily travelling right now.
> PLEASE do not lose interest, this should be a blast!!


Even tho I wont be able to participate this year. I would like to suggest the categories be...1- Portable ( climbers and lock-on s and sticks ) 2- Semi Portable ( Ladder stands ) 3 -Permanent ( Any thing too heavy or too large to move the whole year like large ground blinds and box type stands ) this should cover anything anyone can come up with . 
What do you guys think ?


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm in. No rush on the rules as we still have a few weeks to hunt yet here in Illinois.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I will only have enough time to get things started this weekend so PLEASE be patient folks. I have all the semi 'official' rules hand written, just need to get to typing them on here. 
To Swamp, One of my rules was that the stand had to attach to a tree leaving out box blinds and tri-pods. If this is a problem let me know and I can modify the rules. 
I was hoping for all entries to be metal construction whether it be welded or bolted.
Thoughts????????????????


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Hunterdale, I did make the build time longer as HOPEFULLY some will get busy at work after the Holiday's. I was thinking completion around Valentines day.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

When is this gonna start ? Just askin been away from this for awhile


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Just when I think I am gonna have time to post up rules all HE#& breaks loose at work. See if I can get something up tonight!!


----------



## HMMACH1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds good I'm in.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Well that didn't happen, sorry folks!! Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I think February first sounds good. Most or all of the seasons are over and cabin fever maybe starting. What say you?


----------



## team virginia (Nov 10, 2011)

Cant wait to see the talent here on AT!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I want to get this started ASAP but plan on the ending date being towards the end of February. Still need the time to get something posted to kick things off.


----------



## N. Dawoods (Jan 20, 2009)

season here in S Louisiana runs through Feb. 15. I can't start till after. Building 5 more stands at some point, regardless.


----------



## trz (Oct 9, 2011)

matlocc said:


> What about a weight limit? Also do you have categories? Hang on, climber, ladder etc?
> I suggest a few things to rank them on.
> Weight, comfort, innovation, total cost, possibly appearance? Then rank on a scale of one to five for each category. Just a thought.



Keep it simple! Only hang ons . the fewer the rules and catagories to judge the easier and more fun it will be. remember the KISS rule


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

Great idea, next we can do a pimp my wheelchair thread. ukey:



AK0tA said:


> Who said ya had to weld? I am going to haft to make a trip back home to get some Bamboo. One could make a 40" stand to hold a 350# hunter at under 15lb's


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Rules are posted!! Enter your name and get started folks!!


----------

